

Is TFS 2010 a better product than VSS? - jonutzz
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/k28av/why_should_i_upgrade_from_visual_source_safe_vss/

======
darylteo
Much better.

But VSS is so horrid, that's not really saying much.

Microsoft has never figured out the whole "team" aspect of collaborative work,
and heavily relies on file locking to prevent things like merge conflicts.
Whether you find this a plus or not is really up to you.

There are much better and cheaper options available.

